# Knicks and Nuggets In A Huge Brawl, 10 Ejections



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Check sportscenter this mini brawl will be on display all week. Melo with the sucker punch of the day against Collins.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Melo, Najera, Smith, Camby, and Nene are the nuggets dont know who the knicks are........carmelo droped mardy collins


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

That Was Crazy, I Actually Watched It Live..

DAM - Who The **** Does Robinson Think He Is? JR Wud've Smashed Him..I Think They Had Beef Ever Since The Summer In EBC, Didnt They?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

first person to post youtube link will be repped...unless i see it on sportscenter at 8 PM PST. OMG i cant wait.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow who would've guessed that JR Smith and Nate "Angry Midget" Robinson would be involved in something like this?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Are there any videos?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nate Robinson threw the first punch.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah videos please...preferably avi/wmv as i cant view youtube(pweeeeeeeeeeeze) 

reps all round for the poster


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Oh and Isaih Thomas to Carmelo: "you guys won, why you and Camby still in the game."

I freaking hate Isaih, so your pissed and think a fight should of broken out because you felt they were rubbing it in?

Renalo Balkman still sucks Isaih, Greg Anthony was right.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

I HAVE IT...not youtube but on espn.com

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index

right side, under espn motion videos where they show the highlights of games. the very top one shows the highlights from the fight

ENJOY

EDIT: more direct link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261216018


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mardy Collins flagrant fouled JR Smith in a blowout

Smith took exception, started jawing with Mardy

Nate Robinson came over, pushed Smith away, and started jawing with Smith. He was jawing with his head going back and forth, putting up hand motions just invited a fight, and was the first to put his fists up. Smith took the bait, threw a semi punch at Nate, and Nate just tackled Smith into the first row

in the following melee, when things looked to finally slowing down, Melo sucker punched Mardy in the face, then backed away. Jared Jeffries was running after him, and had to be seperated by coaches

imo, Smith overreacted to an unacceptable flagrant, but Nate with his actions escalated this into what it became. Melo was just stupid and sucker punched Mardy, and will get the longest suspension of the bunch


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm recording it right now, will take a time to upload.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh and Isaih Thomas to Carmelo: "you guys won, why you and Camby still in the game."
> 
> I freaking hate Isaih, so your pissed and think a fight should of broken out because you felt they were rubbing it in?
> 
> Renalo Balkman still sucks Isaih, Greg Anthony was right.


i have no idea what the **** you just said.

but damn did u guys see how fast carmelo ran backwards when lil nate rob was chasing after him?? HAHAHA


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHI2HYE2J0A


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

goddamnit...my java is shagged and i cant view it 

a million rep points to anyone with a non java/flash link or downloadable video

BAH !!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Melo is a fool, he sucker punched Collins then ran. He's gonna get a big suspension for that. It was a good punch Collins dropped for a sec. 

But why run. Jareed Jeffries was going after Melo. 

But to start with why would Collins commit such a dumb hard foul at the end . Very dumb. 

Nate Robinsion just sorta ignited everything by getting in JR Face and then brawling into the stands.

Lots of guys gonna be made example of in this one. 

Melo is gonna get alot of games for this though. Maybe 10 or so I'd guess.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Melo is a scumbag, you would never see Wade or Lebron do something like this.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i wish somebody would have socked carmelo right in his ****** face hit and run how cowardly 
.....and people actually like this guy...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Melo with the cheapshot followed by the 40 yard dash across the court! lol


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn, i dont really like David Stern but i smell a heavy heavey punishment for Carmelo...aint he one of the "faces" of the NBA now .....wow...
damn Anthony what a ***** if hes punch stay and fight dont run like a little ***** 
and i dont condone fighting, cuz **** everyones rich they should leave the hood stuff at home....geesh....
i already did not like Carmelo and after this.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im on the WEstcoast is their SPortsCenter tonight at 11 or what time do they air it on Saturdays...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

what a punk ***** .... ran like a coward

props to jeffries for going after him

ps....najera looked like he was cry he was so scared...LMAO


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> im on the WEstcoast is their SPortsCenter tonight at 11 or what time do they air it on Saturdays...


8 pm PST. 10 MORE MINUTES BABYYYY


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> But to start with why would Collins commit such a dumb hard foul at the end . Very dumb.


I think it was because he didn't want Smith to do another "showboat" type dunk (you can see the first one in the video in the post above mine). Still was dumb though. Not a whole lot of intelligent moves by anyone in that melee.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Anthony's as dumb as he is talented. That being said, I do appreciate the best player on the 2nd place team in the Northwest getting a big suspension .....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i have no idea what the **** you just said.
> 
> but damn did u guys see how fast carmelo ran backwards when lil nate rob was chasing after him?? HAHAHA


Isiah is acting like the foul was deserved because the Nuggets were rubbing it in.

Hey Isiah, stop drafting guys like Renaldo and you won't get run out of your home court, causing people like Collins to get ticked off.

See the fight was all Isiah's fault!


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Lol at Nate acting all tough and thuggish and escalating the situation, but does nothing when he had a chance to get Melo was doing the chicken run across the court!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My opinion of Melo doesn't change because of this he is what he is. He's just not a guy that is made to be groomed for the face of anything. Never has. He just doesn't have the overall awareness level to be pumped up like that. he's like AI in that sense. He needs to be marketed diffeently is all. 

But its a punk move to sucker punch a guy and then run. I don't think he was scared I think he realized oh no I done messed up gotta get outta here for it gets much worse.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, I just heard about this like right now. That's crazy. Little Nate is a beast! Lmfao at Carmelo running away like a little ***** after punching Collins...:rofl:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

who the eff is mardy collins


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

best part of the fight,Melo punch the Knicks scrub in the face and start to run backwards like a *****...bwahahaha :lol: 

priceless


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isiah is acting like the foul was deserved because the Nuggets were rubbing it in.
> 
> Hey Isiah, stop drafting guys like Renaldo and you won't get run out of your home court, causing people like Collins to get ticked off.
> 
> See the fight was all Isiah's fault!


Jamel, Balkman can play alittle bit he's a very good hustle guy. He should have been drafted later though but the kid has some game with him. 

The fight is Isiah's fault though I'm betting he was telling his guys have pride don't let Smith clown yall and boom this broke out. 

isiah is a deadman walking anyway. He was gonna get fired regardless of wat happens with the team. 

Isiah just mismanaged the Knicks into a worse team than they were when he took over is all. Ownership though is as culpable as isiah is. You can't deny that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

It took Anthony about 10 seconds to go from one end of the court to the other. Talk about speed.

Nate Robinson must of really scared the **** out of him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LeroyJames said:


> Lol at Nate acting all tough and thuggish and escalating the situation, but does nothing when he had a chance to get Melo was doing the chicken run across the court!


Yeah good point.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Jamel Balkman can play alittle bit he's a very good hustle guy. He should have been drafted later though but nership though is as culpable as isiah is. You can't deny that.


Jamel Balkman? Say good-bye to your credibility.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

LameR said:


> Jamel Balkman? Say good-bye to your credibility.


Jamel as in the guy he was quoting


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LameR said:


> Jamel Balkman? Say good-bye to your credibility.


Never had any credibility to begin with. jp :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Another video of Melo running

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nbitmKKTNm0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nbitmKKTNm0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

eymang said:


> Jamel as in the guy he was quoting


Ahhh. Say good-bye to my credibility. That's why I enjoy at least modest amounts of punctuation. Eh well, my bad.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I've always disliked Carmello, could just tell through his interviews that he's a *****, all the Nuggets, they play dirty and showboat. The foul was bad, a flagrant as called, and then some pushing and shoving, then Carmello though with the sucker punch and then backtracks into NJ. Even JR Smith, he took his punch after Nate was being held, after he already got his *** tackled by Nate. Good for NY.

It wasn't that huge though, even the punches were weak, ESPN blowing it way out of proportion as usual.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Just another example of Nate Robinson trying to overcome his Napolean syndrome. Nothing funnier than a grown man with the body of a middle schooler and mentality of one.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Just another example of Nate Robinson trying to overcome his Napolean syndrome. Nothing funnier than a grown man with the body of a middle schooler and mentality of one.


I bet he can kick your ***.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Some pics of the brawl:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


props, ESPNs version didn't show the Carmello thing as much so you didn't see him run like that, confirms to me what a ***** he is


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Melo could get the Book thrown at him, I'm thinking 10 games could it be longer is the question.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Nate Robinson's so ****ing stupid.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

LOL @ Nate (the Stephen Jackson of this altercation). and check out the end, as Melo is shuffling away, Camby actually appears to be PULLING him back toward the melee. hahaha!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The pic of Jeffries choking melo is funny.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

dannyM said:


> I bet he can kick your ***.


An unknown Lakers fan talking trash online. Where have I seen this before.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> An unknown Lakers fan talking trash online. Where have I seen this before.


Yes, I'm an e-thug, 

Edited.

Please do not attack other posters or post pictures with cursing in them. Thank you.

- *Premier*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isiah is acting like the foul was deserved because the Nuggets were rubbing it in.
> 
> Hey Isiah, stop drafting guys like Renaldo and you won't get run out of your home court, causing people like Collins to get ticked off.
> 
> See the fight was all Isiah's fault!


Renaldo Balkman is ****ing good dude. Have you even watched him play?

Anyways. This is why most head coaches take their starters out when they are stomping an opponent. Now Karl is looking at most of those guys missing games due to suspension, and as competitive as the West is, he may have just made getting out of the first round a little harder.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

***** move on the flagrant, even bigger one on the sucker punch. Collins started the whole thing though.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

If you watch the video closely at the end, Robinson grabs the ball and does a 360 dunk and points to the sky.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong. But it looks to me like Nate was talking **** to JR Smith, but it was JR that rushed Nate... Nate just took Smith and flipped him around. I dunno, it just looks to me like Nate Robinson got in there and was flapping his gums and pumping his chest like all NBA players like to do, but Smith was the one who actually started the fight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

There is no NBA player I hate more then Nate Robinson. What a *****, instigating that **** and trying to act tough. **** that little *******.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

essbee said:


> ***** move on the flagrant, even bigger one on the sucker punch. Collins started the whole thing though.


Yup! That flagrant foul was totally uncalled for, I can't believe Isiah's actually looking at the Nuggets for having their starters in towards the end of the game. Yeah they shouldnt've been in, but still Collins is the person to blame for this brawl no doubt. Nate just escalated the whole thing trying to act hard, but backs off at the end. What a little instigator, I'm glad Miller tackled his ***. Melo was stupid in this thing too, choking people and ****. Gotta admit his punch and dash was pretty funny though. I expect Melo and Nate to get about 10 games and Collins and Miller to get at least 5 a piece. Huge loss for the Nugs with Melo out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I still haven't seen this footage yet, I'm waiting for Fast Break at 11, but from where I stand, I'm loving the fact that the Knicks are involved in this. This could really sink their season, or it could jumpstart it, but I'm guessing that it will sink it. I'm loving that as a Bulls fan. Also as someone who has met and played pick up ball with J.R. Smith, I am not surprised he is involved in this. Kid is trouble, period.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Not a big deal in my book. Fights happen in sports from time to time. Guys get frustrated, they throw cheap shots, and people retaliate. It happens, and it's not that big of a deal. This was nothing like the Palace Brawl, there were no innocent victims (or any fans whatsoever) caught in the crossfire. It was a fight between teams after a frustrating loss.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Isiah... btw... Is a ***** for whining about Camby and Melo being in the game. Sounds like sour grapes to me...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Melo could get hit hard with the length of the suspension. He is not only a popular figure in the NBA, but this had palace brawl possibility written all over it. Fight broke out, Smith and Robinson were in the stands, all of MSG just witnessed an absolute ***-whooping, but the fans were thankfully calm and collected. But it could have turned out real... real... bad... Could you imagine Spike Lee? I'm sure he'd run on the court to go sock Melo, until he saw how big he is...


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Nate Robinson is the man,he punked out the entire Nuggets team...gotta love his heart and passion,yes they were losing but aye he took out his frustration on the Nugggets very well


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone else think it's ironic that Mardy Collins went to Temple? Learned cheap shots straight from John Chaney.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

I lost respect for Melo. He basically sucker punched Marty Collins (who did make a dumb *** move by fouling JR Smith like that). Nate Robinson bodyslamed Smith, which was a highlight of the night.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Mardy Collins fouls JR Smith on the neck. 

JR Smith gets up to Mardy's face. 

Now we'd all think Nate's role is to separate these guys, apparently not. The midget proceeds to worsen the situation. I think he should be out for the season. **** you Nate Robinson, you didn't deserve that Slam Dunk championship. Andre Iguodala should beat the **** out of you. 

I think Melo's backing away was natural, he had Jared Jeffries and Nate Robinson coming at him, so he wanted a better view of them since they were coming from two different sides. I mean, I don't think he's that much of a wuss anyway. Remember when someone spit on his girlfriend in a club?

One thing I like about all of this, however, is the way George Karl has handled the situation. 



> "I feel bad for the league, I feel bad for the Denver Nuggets and the New York Knicks," Nuggets coach George Karl said. "Very poor display of respecting basketball and respecting the game in the best place in the world to play basketball."


And Isiah has been classless



> "I just said to him, 'You know, you're up 20, you're up 19 with a minute and half to go, you and (Marcus) Camby really shouldn't be in the game right now," Thomas said. "We had surrendered, those guys shouldn't even be in the game at that point in time."


I don't know if he's justifying his players flagrant fouling people, but that's a pretty stupid comment to make about the brawl. 

Did David Lee even join the brawl? I think I saw him trying to calm the other players down.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Carmelo's gone for at least 20 games. He chocked Nate Robinson slightly and then punched Mardy Collins.

I could see Jared Jeffries gone for quite some time to. He had a hand around Carmelo's neck and then viciously went after him.

Nate Robinson will obviously be gone for 20+ as essentially the instigator of the major actions of the brawl. J.R. Smith and Mardy Collins will receive suspensions.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

gian said:


> Mardy Collins fouls JR Smith on the neck.
> 
> JR Smith gets up to Mardy's face.
> 
> ...



OK, I agree with the Nate Robinson Andre Iguodala comment, but to say that Melo is not a wuss is wrong. Anytime you sucker punch someone, espcially when its not your ****ing fight is a ***** move. The whole Nuggets team ran when they saw Jared Jefferies, cause they knew if he was free, he was going to fight. Who was going to beat him down, Najera?

Lee was trying to break things up, as well as Channing Frye, but if you leave the bench or throw a punch, you're going to get fined.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

hah Melo did run away like a chicken but that would be the different between 20,30 games if he jumped on Nate& Jeffries.
This would only help Utah haha


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> There is no NBA player I hate more then Nate Robinson. What a *****, instigating that **** and trying to act tough. **** that little *******.


Thing I hate is that he acted like he was the one who got flagrant fouled. ****ing idiot...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

C-Rave said:


> OK, I agree with the Nate Robinson Andre Iguodala comment, but to say that Melo is not a wuss is wrong. Anytime you sucker punch someone, espcially when its not your ****ing fight is a ***** move. The whole Nuggets team ran when they saw Jared Jefferies, cause they knew if he was free, he was going to fight. Who was going to beat him down, Najera?
> 
> Lee was trying to break things up, as well as Channing Frye, but if you leave the bench or throw a punch, you're going to get fined.


I didn't say he isn't a wuss, I said he's not that much of a wuss. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

MrkLrn13 said:


> Thing I hate is that he acted like he was the one who got flagrant fouled. ****ing idiot...


That's Nate's biggest flaw (you can see this by the way he even plays), he's too damn hyper. He wants to be involved in everything. That was a rather dumb move seeing that it had nothing to do with him. Now I can understand if initial punches were thrown, and he wanted to protect Collins, but to elevate a situation that had nothing to do with you was very stupid.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

who saw the coach push najera?

poor najera.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Melo was having such a good season too. It's funny because you couldn't have picked two more troublesome teams in the league than these two. All we needed was Kenyon Martin and this would have been the most predictable brawl ever. 

The suspensions should be interesting though. Hopefully they only penalize the ones acting a fool. Guys like Camby and Najera shouldn't get anything.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn. Camby, Miller and Carmelo are all on my fantasy squad.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How can you call something a brawl, but proceed to say there is a sucker punch involved ? A brawl means anything goes from any direction period. There are no rules, it's pure mayhem.

Nuggets win Knicks lose in the end.

However the Nuggets will be hurt the most losing Melo and JR Smith.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Carmelo is still my main man but he lost a lot of respect for sneakin Mardy Collins and then runnin all the way out of the screen from Jared Jeffries AND Nate Robinson. Terrible.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brawl starts at 1:25


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man, that is horrible. That's just horrible.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> An unknown Lakers fan talking trash online. Where have I seen this before.


You saw it two times this past week. When the Lakers owned the Rockets twice. later buddy


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The nuggets are pretty disrespectful in general, no class having those guys still in the game. You want to do that at home, fine. Don't pull that crap at the garden. good call on the flagrant.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF were Camby, Smith, and Melo doing in the game anyway. Just stupid.

Melo's gone for 5 games at least for that


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Karl disrespected the Knicks. No need whatsoever for his starters to be in the game at that point


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha george karl is such an idiot

but I love nba fights, they are so cute!

mr. stern wont be happy


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> ...I don't think he was scared I think he realized oh no I done messed up gotta get outta here for it gets much worse.


I agree. 

He realized that all of the work & promotion of a new imagine (not to mention MJ's anger)for him was now all for naught. He wanted to distance himself or just disappear. You could tell from his reflexes and the velocity of that punch, he is good at this and definitely was not afraid to fight.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

> Karl disrespected the Knicks. No need whatsoever for his starters to be in the game at that point


Karl has the right to play the game he wants, and have whomever he wants in the game. 

I don't care whether you're down by 50 and the other team wants to further embarass you and dunk on you, keep playing. You are paid millions of dollars to play the game, so don't be a *****. Game lasts 48 minutes, it's your duty to play 48 minutes. end of story. If you can't take it without flipping out, get out of the league and get a job at McDonalds. Plenty of people who can take your place.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

you could see that Melo isn't such a good boy when Aston Kutcher punk'd him...

here is the video to Punk'd! with Melo

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5wYFAbbMM4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5wYFAbbMM4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The only stupid person out of all this is Nate Robinson. He is the one that escalated this, throwing up his fist as if looking for a fight and talking trash the whole time... shaking his head, wtf? Your in the NBA man, your a millionare, no gangster stuff here. Then when he finally gets the chance to show how gangster he is when he had Melo by himself, he looked at him then turned around...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Damn if I ever hate human beings like Nate Robinson. Gary Coleman, gangsta-version. What a piece of ****.

I wish he'd kept going after the backpedaling Carmelo. You wanted to get some so bad, go after someone who's already running, someone who already slugged your teammate, you little wannabe hard-*** .

On the other hand, Jared Jeffries was _awesome_ in this. That's the difference between having your teammate's back and trying to start your own personal machismo bull**** gang war.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is how you spell NBA.

J...O...K...E..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nate Robinson and his damn inferior complex


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Steez said:


> The only stupid person out of all this is Nate Robinson. He is the one that escalated this, throwing up his fist as if looking for a fight and talking trash the whole time... shaking his head, wtf? Your in the NBA man, your a millionare, no gangster stuff here. Then when he finally gets the chance to show how gangster he is when he had Melo by himself, he looked at him then turned around...


he turned around because a coach through a towel and clipboard or something at him. i thought that was hilarious.

its one thing to be upset about them leaving the starters on the court, but the coach shouldnt sound like he was justifying the fight because of it. that comes across as a lack of class for the entire franchise.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that Carmelo punk'd was ok, i dont like him, but he reacted like probably any of us would have.....if he would have been like "im Carmelo anthony....im rich.." haha blah blah then it would have been something else...

if David Stern wants to make a statement i saw Suspend Carmelo for double digit games....he should have known better....been trying to seperate not throwing punches *and then running haha:lol:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to me the biggest culprit is ....Larry brown ...just kidding , sort of, George karl is part of the Tar Heel family and he had the chance to stick it to the knicks and he did he left his starters out there long after Zeke had taken the relevant players out leaving only frye and jeffires out there because they need the court time coming back recently from injuries.

up by 19 less than 2 minutes left , you take out your starters and Karl had every last one of them out there and why do they take their starters out , to prevent injury , to NOT show up your opponent and season changing brawls.

Karl is an idiot , and ultimately will pay for his folly when his top 2 scores miss the the next 2 weeks ...melo longer maybe he'll miss 10-15 games .

the precedent has been set , shoves can get you games , punches can get you weeks .

i doubt jeffires gets a game but if he does it wont be more than 2 , he was acting as a peacemaker until melo threw that sucker punch and never actually got the chance to retaliate....the nba only cares about what you do , not what you intend to do. and quite honestly he earned his season's pay with that run across the court I have no doubt he would have torn melo a new one , since Anthony was backpeddling so fast jeffries couldn't catch him i can only assume melo didn't want any and is a punk for punching and running., his teammates know JJ is a guy who will stand up for them , thats got to help the team chemistry-wise more than any 10 pep talks from IT.

nate should get a few games, he was not a peacemaker, but i didn't see him throw a punch and JR rushed him and then threw and landed a sucker punch as they were being separated .

JR deserves 5-10 games , he wanted to fight mardy but he may have let the refs part them ...it just doesn't seem likely I've seen him want to fight at the Rucker over hard fouls , which is in Webster's Dictionary under stupid. he's a hothead and apparently not much of a fighter ...he rushed nate and nate wound up on top of him , and they had to pull nate off of him ...who looked like he had Smith in a bit of a r.chokehold/reverse headlock type thing ...in any case , smith wasn't winning if they left them alone, so when parted he takes a sucker punch , nate wasn't going at him anymore at that point.

melo was taking up for his teammate jawing a bit, which is admirable but he threw a sucker punch and didn't even have the sac to stand there after wards he threw it and immediately backed away , which turned into a backward sprint when JJ came after him , the only thing that saved him was he backed up so far he was at the nugget bench , if they can add games for cowardice i suggest they do . he made the situation much more dangerous with his actions , it could have easily turned into a 24 man free for all because of melo's action and where he headed once he realized he might be a wuss.

collins really didn't do anything that warranted any more action , never even put his hands up , he just took a foul on a guy who was showing them up in a blowout , he was ejected and to me thats enough ...what every1 does afterwards had nothing to do with him , he was jawing walking way from the action towards the knick bench until melo did a lil' semi circle cut him off and whacked him one.

i also expect the league to recind some fines due to most of the nuggets and knicks out there were acting as peacemakers ...only melo nate JR and jeffries looked like they at any point wanted to fight the other 6 guys wanted no trouble at all.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone who blames Lil nate for this brawl is wrong. Kobe Bryant was involved in a situation like this in the 2006 playoffs, when Bell close lined him. Kobe was mature enough to let the officials handle it. JR is an immature player who tried to show he was tough. There was absolutely no point of getting in Collins face. What Robinson was did was defend Collins from the Nuggets, and it was JR who wouldn't stop talking and wanted to act like a tough guy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Daaaamn...I just saw the highlights after work, and that was crazy!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jared Jeffries is the man.

Oh, yea and J.R. Smith is a punk.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> to me the biggest culprit is ....Larry brown ...just kidding , sort of, George karl is part of the Tar Heel family and he had the chance to stick it to the knicks and he did he left his starters out there long after Zeke had taken the relevant players out leaving only frye and jeffires out there because they need the court time coming back recently from injuries.


that's a pretty insightful observation. I'm not sure I would have connected the dots on my own.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's an article ripping Isiah (deservedly) already: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=dw-knicks121606&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Although I don't believe that Isiah ordered the 'hit' by Collins, I do believe that the attitude Isiah has allowed on the team led to this.

He needs to be banned from making any NBA related decisions from this point on, regardless of how good a player he was.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

brawl brawl brawl!

wonder how this will effect the Iverson situation. both NYK and nuggets are considered likely candidates..


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here it comes: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2699963



> NEW YORK -- About a minute or two before the Knicks-Nuggets brawl erupted Saturday night in Madison Square Garden, New York coach Isiah Thomas mentioned to Denver star Carmelo Anthony that it wouldn't be a good idea to go anywhere near the paint, according to a member of the Denver Nuggets organization.
> 
> The message was unmistakable: A hard foul was coming. And when it came, the NBA had its first full-scale fight of the 2006-07 season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Isiah Thomas is a moron...great player, horrible coach.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

and the MVP race now narrows to Kobe, Steve Nash, and Yao Ming.. stupid Melo!


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Isiah Thomas is a moron...great player, horrible coach.


You forgot "dismal GM", or something like that.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Ridiculous if Channing Frye and David Lee gets suspended.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, certainly wasn't as entertaining as the Pistons/Pacers brawl... I finished watching the footage with a sour feeling. Nate Robinson is a punk, but Isiah Thomas should definitely be at fault for this too. 

Terrible decisions from both sides to let this escalate, and its a pity that the Nuggets will have their season messed up as a result of this.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

i have to commend the MSG crowd for not participating in the fight. The crowd could have easily thrown stuff at the nuggets or helped out their man nate robinson when he was tackled in the sidelines. maybe the garden crowd had enough and just didnt want anything to do with it.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Husstla said:


> Anyone who blames Lil nate for this brawl is wrong. Kobe Bryant was involved in a situation like this in the 2006 playoffs, when Bell close lined him. Kobe was mature enough to let the officials handle it. JR is an immature player who tried to show he was tough. There was absolutely no point of getting in Collins face. What Robinson was did was defend Collins from the Nuggets, and it was JR who wouldn't stop talking and wanted to act like a tough guy.


If someone knocked me down like that, I'd be up in his face about it, doesn't matter how big he is. 

Ah, and way to go on using Kobe as an example. He only made Mike Miller's face a bloody mess in that Memphis game. Mature my ***.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i dont get why people punch on in nba games....all it does is get u suspended


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> up by 19 less than 2 minutes left , you take out your starters and Karl had every last one of them out there and why do they take their starters out , to prevent injury , to NOT show up your opponent and season changing brawls.


if you watch on the espn motion video of it, nuggets players are on the way to the scorer's table to come in the game when they get the steal which leads to the eventual foul. so the starters were about to be on their way out of the game.

anyone that says nate robinson wasn't the biggest instigator in all of this needs to watch a video again. everything was being broken up and then nate takes a swipe at jr smith like he's trying to slap him in the face or something. that is when jr tries to tackle nate.

but i have no idea what carmelo was doing. there didn't seem to be any reason for his punch. things had calmed down and then he just came out of nowhere with that.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Is this not great fellow Jazz fans? I mean, the best plyaer for the Nuggets and one of their better every day players probably won't see action for a whil, and as a little bonus, the Knicks' next game is against the Jazz and they'll probably be missing a decent percentage of their team.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

carrrnuttt said:


> Here it comes: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2699963


"According to a member for the Denver Nuggets organization."

That's one of the fun things about journalism, you can just make stuff up and say someone said it anonymously. I'm very skeptical of this.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Melo is gonna get alot of games for this though. Maybe 10 or so I'd guess.


I guess he will get at least 15-20 for that.

For Denver Anthony, Camby, JR Smith, Najera and Miller were ejected and will get suspended.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

You know what, looking carefully at the video again, I think people are going way to hard on Nate. Collins did the flagrant with Nate just behind, then JR was about ready to hit Collins. Nate tried to protect his teammate and pulled JR and shoved him away, which is perfectly fine. He thought his teammate was in danger of being clocked, so he acted in his defense. Then Melo rushes in like a maniac, and while Nate is yelling at JR, Melo then appears to grab Nate by the neck, then Nate swipes Melo's hand off his neck (some people said that was him swiping at JR but actually he flailed his arm because Melo grabbed his neck). Just then, JR charges in like a bat outta hell rushing Nate and they wrestle to the floor. Nate threw no punches as they got separated. Then while Melo is being held back, he sneaks a sucker punch against Collins and runs away. Finally Nate runs up to say something to Melo but stops himself from actually attacking.

Nate did very little, if anything wrong. It's Melo and JR Smith who acted like they had the inferiority complex... oh yeah, I forgot, they aren't short... Look at the video, people!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What did Camby and Najera do ?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i havent seen it but is it bad enough to get 10 games suspension??


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

melo4life said:


> i havent seen it but is it bad enough to get 10 games suspension??


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2700058

You can watch it there.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah just watched it on youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHI2HYE2J0A
i dont think its worth 10 games, that guy deserved 999999999 punches to the head


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

lol denver are gonna have no1 good in their lineup


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

camby might not suspended so he might be in the lineup and he is good!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JR Smith actually caught Nate Robinson's punch. Now that is cute.








...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Carmelo's "punch".


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i find it funny how melo throws a punch and just runs away


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i have no idea what the **** you just said.
> 
> but damn did u guys see how fast carmelo ran backwards when lil nate rob was chasing after him?? HAHAHA


I think he was running from Jeffries. Reminded me of Brendan Haywood backpedaling the entire length of the court to get away from Antonio Davis after slapping him a couple seasons ago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

C-Rave said:


> I lost respect for Melo. He basically sucker punched Marty Collins (who did make a dumb *** move by fouling JR Smith like that). Nate Robinson bodyslamed Smith, which was a highlight of the night.


Sucker punch? Listen if you initiated the thing with a flagrant, and are still mouthing people, you should be aware that someone might knock you down. Collins was a moron for the flagrant, and for not being ready to defend himself while still yapping. If you are yapping like that, no it is not a sucker punch.

Melo should still get at least 5.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow. 

Nine pages of a whole lot of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, with a few exceptions. 

Unbelievable. 

Anyone who calls this a brawl: 

a) Has never been in a fight themselves

b) Has never seen a fight in real life

It was ugly, but not as big a deal as the media is making it. Unfortunately, ignorance is opium for the masses, and media thrives off spoonfeeding people who can't think for themselves. 

Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nine pages of a whole lot of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


You support reparations. Get the hell out of here.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

EHL said:


> You support reparations. Get the hell out of here.


:whoknows:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ It's about as relavant as claiming this wasn't a brawl because you said so. Your backwards defintion of brawl and acting all hard is pretty transparent, especially when you don't even know the defintion of brawl: 

BRAWL
1 : to quarrel or fight noisily : WRANGLE
2 : to make a loud confused noise


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

EHL said:


> ^ It's about as relavant as claiming this wasn't a brawl because you said so.
> 
> BRAWL
> 1 : to quarrel or fight noisily : WRANGLE
> ...


Ah, the old "Webster's" argument. I won't get into why that **** doesn't work, but I'll just say this: Webster constructs definitions just like you and me. Yet, somehow, I'm bound to a strict dictionary definition of the word. Don't embarrass yourself any further. 

Anyway, I'm not feeding into this. I stated my opinion and in a weird way, I guess that had something to do with reparations. If you want to further embarrass yourself, go ahead, but I'm not responding to silly, bitter posts.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Anywho...

fans will have to decide whether or not they want to feed into this. At the end of the day, there are very few fights in the NBA, and who does it really affect? Anyone who thinks the league is violent and out of control may want to rethink why they watch follow the league in the first place. 

It really wasn't a big deal. This really makes me wonder what people do with their lives. Winter break couldn't have come at a worse time; this is moral panic to a "t".


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nine pages of a whole lot of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...



How? What are you talking about? People will discuss, and be interested in events like this. What do you want them to do? 

What does your a or b have to do with anything? 

Give me a break. Why don't you just tell the board to calm down and stop posting altogether so you can tell everyone about real fights?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

bballlife said:


> How? What are you talking about? People will discuss, and be interested in events like this. What do you want them to do?
> 
> What does your a or b have to do with anything?
> 
> Give me a break. Why don't you just tell the board to calm down and stop posting altogether so you can tell everyone about real fights?


Tell everyone about real fights? What are you talking about? 

My point is that everyone is panicking. Yet again, it is a league of thugs...it was a gang fight...Carmelo is a punk...the league is in disarray...

Honestly, it is not as big of a deal as people are making it out to be. Brawl seems like a stretch to me, if the Pistons-Pacers fight was consider "The Brawl". 

Damn, what is everyone so sensitive about? I feel like I'm arguing with Reginald Denny.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> i find it funny how melo throws a punch and just runs away


Runs away? so what? There were at least 7+ Knicks players around him.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Two teams full of thugs, getting into a fight. Nothing unexpected.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

If Dolling got 5 games last year....Melos going to get 10 at least..im guessing 15


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Sucker punch? Listen if you initiated the thing with a flagrant, and are still mouthing people, you should be aware that someone might knock you down. Collins was a moron for the flagrant, and for not being ready to defend himself while still yapping. If you are yapping like that, no it is not a sucker punch.
> 
> Melo should still get at least 5.


then what is it? a ***** slap?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Knicks' players were boo hooing about how the Nuggets were running the score up on them! That's why there was the intentional foul at the end!

What a bunch of crybabies! Hey I have an idea! Don't get blown out on your own home court and you won't feel like you've been disrespected by the other team! That's how the brawl in Detroit was started, Wallace was mad about the 'hard' foul even though it was a normal foul and reacted badly because his team was losing! 

The same goes for this team, in fact, I think it ought to be a rule that you have to play all 48minutes! I hate seeing the scrubs come in for like two minutes of the game to 'rest' the starters. How much rest do they gain by not playing TWO MINUTES of basketball? At least Marbury looked good last night!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Sucker punch? Listen if you initiated the thing with a flagrant, and are still mouthing people, you should be aware that someone might knock you down. Collins was a moron for the flagrant, and for not being ready to defend himself while still yapping. If you are yapping like that, no it is not a sucker punch.
> 
> Melo should still get at least 5.


Exactly right! Except I don't like the overreacting done by the media and the league about fights and punches. Barkley went into the stands and punched a fan and came back and played the game. He got suspended for 10 games, but wasn't ejected! If two players fight each other, then they should get 1-2 games at most!

What REALLY bothers me about this fight is that I won't get to see a good version of the Denver-Suns game on Dec. 20! That was going to be a sweet game!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

i wonder if there is any truth that Isiah ordered the hit.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

melo4life said:


> camby might not suspended so he might be in the lineup and he is good!!


What? You're blind, and get out of here!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mateo said:


> i wonder if there is any truth that Isiah ordered the hit.



Funny. I don't. If you look at what he's been talking about in the media the last few weeks it's gaining respect and having pride in your homecourt. He's trying to get his players to care about winning at MSG.

You have to hand it to this Knicks team, in difference to most of the incarnations recently, they were at least ready to fight for their right.

Oh and to further stir the pot, perhaps the reason that Karl was running up the score, is because of the Larry Brown situation last season--you know how those Carolina boys are. Now his pride could cost him very important games for deciding playoff positioning. Hope it was worth it.

Won't matter much to the knicks as they had their bench on the floor for all intents and purposes.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im guessin about

10-12 for Melo
5 for both Smith and Robinson
3 for both Jeffries and Collins


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Robinson may get 10 games. He was being a little idiot for most of the fight and he spilled into the crowd. I wouldn't be shocked if he gets the same amount as Melo.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

I mean, yea, Zeke clearly says it...the game is available online if you have a LP account...you can read his lips...but it seemed to be more in jest

so much for jest, when someone actually got tackled, eh

The fight isnt that big a deal...fans were not punched, no one will be talking about this next friday


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

'Melo puts his hand around Nate Robinson's neck and then punches Mardy Collins. He's getting at least 15 games.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Punches like that used to be 4-5 games.

I think Melo is getting around 15 games, wouldnt be shocked if he got 10 or 12.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Robinson and Melo should get about the same I'd imagine: 10 games would be really harsh. IMO 5 games sounds about right for both but since this involved the fan area I could see Stern throwing the hammer down. Particulalry since he caved in the ball issue, this could be seen as an oppurtunity to reinforce control over the players.

On the other hand suspending a star like Melo for 10 games: eww. Lots of upset fans paying money to see Melo won't get there money's worth


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would say that this is a good reason why you don't have your best players in the game in a blowout that's over.Anthony is going to get a pretty big suspension and you're probably going to have smaller suspensions for everyone else involved.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

dannyM said:


> then what is it? a ***** slap?


A punch.. *****

A sucker punch implies someone who is defenceless or not aware.... Mardy started it plus had his mouth yapping.. he was not in a defenceless position.

Not defending Melo, especially the backpedalling, other then saying it was not a sucker punch


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Melo Will Get 5.
Jr Will Get 5
Nate Will Get 5
Mardy Will Get 3


----------



## dpinzow (Nov 19, 2005)

My guesses on the suspensions:

Carmelo gets 15 for the sucker punch

Nate gets 8 for his role in escalating the brawl, tackling JR Smith after getting baited into the fight. However, Nate beat JR's ***, so that was awesome in its own right...way to go Nate!

JR Smith gets 7 for instigating the fight with Nate

Mardy Collins gets 5 games for the flagrant which started the fight

Jeffries gets 2 or 3 for trying to get at Carmelo...if he was able to get his hands on Melo we might have seen another Palace brawl

Karl and Isiah will each get a game or two for letting the brawl escalate...


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm still laughing about Nate Robinson. He looks like an angry midget out there fighting everyone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watch Melo get a game.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Fray said:


> I'm still laughing about Nate Robinson. He looks like an angry midget out there fighting everyone.


he'd kick your ***


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> well, certainly wasn't as *entertaining* as the Pistons/Pacers brawl... I finished watching the footage with a sour feeling. Nate Robinson is a punk, but Isiah Thomas should definitely be at fault for this too.
> 
> Terrible decisions from both sides to let this escalate, and its a pity that the Nuggets will have their season messed up as a result of this.


*?????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Watch Melo get a game.


more like 6-8


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> It was ugly, but not as big a deal as the media is making it.


It is a big deal, because this is a grown man's league. There is no room for multi-millionaires acting like they're still in middle school. People have respect for the NBA product because these guys are amazing athletes with great basketball talent, but situations like this degrade the league in a hurry by portraying these players as immature, childish, quick-tempered. 

Even one of these "brawls" a year brings the level of respect for the NBA down a notch or two. You just have to shake your head at the middle school tactics. That's why the league has to go hard on this.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the suspensions will be hard since the fight did somewhat spill into the crowd and the league has gotten very big on keeping things out of the crowd. Hell, even if you slap the ball and it ends up in the crowd you get T.

Melo will definitely get the worst of it though for his hit and run.​


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It is a big deal, because this is a grown man's league. There is no room for multi-millionaires acting like they're still in middle school. People have respect for the NBA product because these guys are amazing athletes with great basketball talent, but situations like this degrade the league in a hurry by portraying these players as immature, childish, quick-tempered.
> 
> Even one of these "brawls" a year brings the level of respect for the NBA down a notch or two. You just have to shake your head at the middle school tactics. That's why the league has to go hard on this.


Exactly.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Isaish Thomas should be fired. Even hinting the Knicks had a right to flagrant fouls for being "shown up" is unforgivable.

If you're shown up, you want to retaliate, and you're willing to pay the price, you don't cheapshot a guy like that. Confront him after the play and do it face to face, man to man. 

Melo gets 15. Everyone else gets up to 5.

Melo has lost a lot of cred with that weak punch then running off. 

Players who do cheap shot flagrants like that should get at least 15 games as well. Bet it's just 3.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I was not a fan of melo in the past, but I love the guy now, I hope he doesn't suspended for too long. If you pull stupid stunts like Mardy Collins, you can't expect to get away with it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It is a big deal, because this is a grown man's league. There is no room for multi-millionaires acting like they're still in middle school. People have respect for the NBA product because these guys are amazing athletes with great basketball talent, but situations like this degrade the league in a hurry by portraying these players as immature, childish, quick-tempered.
> 
> Even one of these "brawls" a year brings the level of respect for the NBA down a notch or two. You just have to shake your head at the middle school tactics. That's why the league has to go hard on this.


The NHL has fights all the time, and I mean all the time, I don't see fights degrading the league there. I don't watch it myself, but plenty people in the NBA's market do and they don't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I would like to see this: 
Nate should be out for the entire season, if it wasn't for him, none of this would have happened.
Melo gets 5 games.
Collins gets 5 games.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Mateo said:


> Anyone else think it's ironic that Mardy Collins went to Temple? Learned cheap shots straight from John Chaney.


haha, not surprised at all


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

c p 9 said:


> he'd kick your ***


Lol i wouldnt be so sure about that, Nate couldnt hurt a fly. We all saw how he was acting tough and when he was approaching melo he stopped half way because he thought " OH **** IM ABOUT TO GET MY A** KICKED". But whatever this is all my opinion, maybe nate could kick everybody's ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are baseball fights okay, but an NBA fight means they're all going to hell. I hate this country, I swear. I know why, but you don't want me to say why.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Nate Robinson was an idiot out there. People said he wasn't doing anything, but why the heck was he knuckling up like he was going to take on the world. Did he just watch the Ali Rap video again? What a damn fool. If he doesn't get nearly as many games as Melo, something is wrong with the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why are baseball fights okay, but an NBA fight means they're all going to hell. I hate this country, I swear. I know why, but you don't want me to say why.


Since when are baseball fights ok? The only sports where fighting is really "ok" is in hockey ... but that has always been part of the "car crash" draw to hockey. Fights have never been part of the draw of the NBA.

Either way, it was pointless hot-headed fight. JR Smith wasn't really fouled that hard. Sure it was a flagrant and Collins should have been tossed. But he wasn't hurt and I've seen much worse. There was no need for all the other extracurricular activities and in particular, Melo's hit and run.​


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="370" wmode="transparent" data="http://www.liveleak.com/player.swf?autostart=false&token=d640bffcff"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/player.swf?autostart=false&token=d640bffcff"><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="quality" value="high"></object>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony is a *****. If you're going to give a guy
a cheap shot, then stand your ground and fight.


Damn coward running away. I think Nate stopped because he
saw the Nuggets bench right behind Anthony. 

I'd also like to point out the huge ego-maniacs that the NBA
has to put up with. JR Smith got fouled hard, nothing more.
Take it like a man and walk away, instead these guys are so
use to showing how 'tough' they are, they'd rather fight.

Now I see why Stern is trying to take the thug image away...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> instead these guys are so
> use to showing how 'tough' they are, they'd rather fight.


:lol: and i have seen Steve Nash do that a few times.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: and i have seen Steve Nash do that a few times.




Yeah, but throwing punches makes it a little different.
Nash usually lets the guys know that he doesn't appreciate
being pushed to the floor.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, but throwing punches makes it a little different.
> Nash usually lets the guys know that he doesn't appreciate
> being pushed to the floor.



People like Nash, Kobe, JKidd (I dont know why, those are the first 3that came to mind) would not throw a punch... they would step up to your face and point at you, but they wouldnt strike. Look at last years playoffs with Suns vs. Lakers... they were arguing (Kobe and Nash) and they just pointed and stared at each other... and dont say its because they got held back, because onc ethey did get face to face after they were just arguing... Those guys are leaders and know that fighting is not part of the NBA... Maybe Kobe when he was younger through punches (or got some thrown at him; LOOK AT CHRIS CHILDS lol) but they are more mature. The people that got in the brawl with Knicks/Nuggets all were young guys... Melo, JR, Nate, Mardy... those are all young guys and are not mature enough at the level of Nash, Kobe etc....

Melo is the leader of that team and should of done exactly that... Stephon and Jamal were just standing up in the bench, not doing anything else, while Jerome James was trying to run on the court like a maniac...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, but throwing punches makes it a little different.
> Nash usually lets the guys know that he doesn't appreciate
> being pushed to the floor.


It's all the same. He didn't take it like a man, instead he stood there pushed other players around and yelled at them and the funny thing was.. it had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> People like Nash, Kobe, JKidd (I dont know why, those are the first 3that came to mind) would not throw a punch... they would step up to your face and point at you, but they wouldnt strike. Look at last years playoffs with Suns vs. Lakers... they were arguing (Kobe and Nash) and they just pointed and stared at each other... and dont say its because they got held back, because onc ethey did get face to face after they were just arguing... Those guys are leaders and know that fighting is not part of the NBA... Maybe Kobe when he was younger through punches (or got some thrown at him; LOOK AT CHRIS CHILDS lol) but they are more mature. The people that got in the brawl with Knicks/Nuggets all were young guys... Melo, JR, Nate, Mardy... those are all young guys and are not mature enough at the level of Nash, Kobe etc....
> 
> Melo is the leader of that team and should of done exactly that... Stephon and Jamal were just standing up in the bench, not doing anything else, while Jerome James was trying to run on the court like a maniac...



I agree.


If Melo wants to be a leader, he's got to give a better 
example. He made that situation alot worse then it should 
have been. It really did look like he just wanted to fight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> It's all the same. He didn't take it like a man, instead he stood there pushed other players around and yelled at them and the funny thing was.. it had nothing to do with him.




What are you talking? 

When did this happen?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dr. Seuss... am in the same boat as you man, I dont know which situation hes talking about lol... maybe last years Lakers - Suns fight beef?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why are baseball fights okay, but an NBA fight means they're all going to hell. I hate this country, I swear. I know why, but you don't want me to say why.


same with hockey fights. in which they actually let the hockey players fight and get their emotions out in check because they could do something even more deadly with a hockey stick on ice.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> What are you talking?
> 
> When did this happen?


Playoffs vs the Lakers. He's a leader and he should have pulled his teammates back, not encourage them.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Playoffs vs the Lakers. He's a leader and he should have pulled his teammates back, not encourage them.




You got to be a little more specific.

There were alot of arguements in the Lakers series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You got to be a little more specific.
> 
> There were alot of arguements in the Lakers series.


What are you trying to say? you don't remember Steve Nash and Kobe Bryant going at it? Be specific? Sorry but i don't have a good memory.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> What are you trying to say? you don't remember Steve Nash and Kobe Bryant going at it? Be specific? Sorry but i don't have a good memory.



Yeah, I remember that.

But you confused me when you said he was encouraging the 
fight and was pushing people out of the way. Kobe and Nash
were going back and forth. They weren't throwing punches
and being restrained by their teamates.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, I remember that.
> 
> But you confused me when you said he was encouraging the
> fight and was pushing people out of the way. Kobe and Nash
> ...


Steve Nash had nothing to do with that fight, i understand he was defending his teammates but when you see your leader yelling and pushing, that's like encouraging.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Carmelo Anthony is a *****. If you're going to give a guy
> a cheap shot, then stand your ground and fight.
> 
> 
> ...


If you can throw a cheap shot a player when the ball is in play, then don't be surprised if you get punched. Dirty plays in-game should be punished more then retaliations.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Steve Nash had nothing to do with that fight, i understand he was defending his teammates but when you see your leader yelling and pushing, that's like encouraging.



Are you talking about the same fight I am?


Nash's arm was being held by Sasha and Steve didn't like
that. So Kobe stepped up for his teamate and they went back
and forth arguing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> If you can throw a cheap shot a player when the ball is in play, then don't be surprised if you get punched. Dirty plays in-game should be punished more then retaliations.


That's true, it's really the same thing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Are you talking about the same fight I am?
> 
> 
> Nash's arm was being held by Sasha and Steve didn't like
> ...


There's another one also, i remember Kobe pointing his finger at Steve Nash. That foul had nothing to do with Nash, same goes for Kobe.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Are you talking about the same fight I am?
> 
> 
> Nash's arm was being held by Sasha and Steve didn't like
> ...


Thats all that happened.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> If you can throw a cheap shot a player when the ball is in play, then don't be surprised if you get punched. Dirty plays in-game should be punished more then retaliations.




It wasn't a cheap shot. Mardy grabbed him so he couldn't
score and Smith acted like he was just shot at.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

t1no said:


> There's another one also, i remember Kobe pointing his finger at Steve Nash. That foul had nothing to do with Nash, same goes for Kobe.


Why do you think if theres a fight or something the LEADERS ... AKA Kobe or Nash go talk to the ref mostly?? It is their duty on the court... they didnt punch each other, they argued... which is cool... and ill bet you anything, after all that trash talking etc... Nash and Kobe respect each other. Whereas JR and Nate, if they see each other next time, they will probably beef again.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Why do you think if theres a fight or something the LEADERS ... AKA Kobe or Nash go talk to the ref mostly?? It is their duty on the court... they didnt punch each other, they argued... which is cool... and ill bet you anything, after all that trash talking etc... Nash and Kobe respect each other. Whereas JR and Nate, if they see each other next time, they will probably beef again.


Yup, they stood up for their teammates and tried to act tough, i don't see anything wrong with that.:lol: 
That's why i posted in the first place.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

t1no said:


> Yup, they stood up for their teammates and tried to act tough, i don't see anything wrong with that.:lol:
> That's why i posted in the first place.


Okay, as leaders of their teams... how do you think they should have reacted?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> It wasn't a cheap shot. Mardy grabbed him so he couldn't
> score and Smith acted like he was just shot at.


jr smith got mad just like every player in the league gets mad when they take a hard foul. and that's all it would have been until nate robinson jumped in ready to fight and made things worse.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

No surprise that an officiating crew featuring Violet Palmer and Dick Bavetta couldn't contain the fight in its early stages.

Carmelo Anthony is a thug...and an idiot. Just when his reputation was improving with the great season and his team's success. 

That loser who committed the flagrant to begin with is a thug; apparently he had another flagrant in recent game. JR Smith is a thug. Nate Robinson isn't much better.

What will David Stern do now that his latest rule changes haven't tamed the players into White Corporate America poster childen?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Okay, as leaders of their teams... how do you think they should have reacted?


For the last time, i don't see anything wrong with acting tough. All players do it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> For the last time, i don't see anything wrong with acting tough. All players do it.




I understand you are talking to me about acting tough 
because of what I said.

But I still stand by what I said, "Trying to act 'tough' 
and fight"

Nash and Kobe were standing up for their teams, not fighting.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Steez said:


> Melo, JR, Nate, Mardy... those are all young guys and are not mature enough at the level of Nash, Kobe etc....
> 
> Melo is the leader of that team and should of done exactly that...


Melo is very young himself. 

Now, Melo is going to be suspended for 20 or so games I heard. So much for the great season and hard work he put during the offseason. He should've been a lot smarter. Absolutely no point of joining the fight. That punch was just straight up idiotic.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

how do you know it's 20 games? stern hasn't announced anything yet


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nine pages of a whole lot of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...



i could not disagree anymore, i think most of us have seen video's of the fight


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

dubc15 said:


> i could not disagree anymore, i think most of us have seen video's of the fight


He didn't say no one has seen the video. His post is ridiculous for other reasons. But he didn't say that.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> He didn't say no one has seen the video. His post is ridiculous for other reasons. But he didn't say that.


i was just saying that most people watched the video themselves and made their own opinions about the fight and that it had nothing to do with what the media was "spoonfeeding" them.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Carmelo anthony is a freaking sissy. throwing a sucker-punch and running away like that.

I don't care what the punishment is for all the players involved. Carmelo is a woman.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

dubc15 said:


> how do you know it's 20 games? stern hasn't announced anything yet


oh... just a number I'm throwing out there. Maybe it'll end up like 10 - 15 games suspension. Stern has been very strict lately.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

chris sheridan (espn reporter) said 7-8 games on sportscenter just before


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It is a big deal, because this is a grown man's league. There is no room for multi-millionaires acting like they're still in middle school. People have respect for the NBA product because these guys are amazing athletes with great basketball talent, but situations like this degrade the league in a hurry by portraying these players as immature, childish, quick-tempered.
> 
> Even one of these "brawls" a year brings the level of respect for the NBA down a notch or two. You just have to shake your head at the middle school tactics. That's why the league has to go hard on this.


The amount of money these guys makes has nothing to do with this, but you're from that school of thought. 

Middle school tactics? I'd like to see you get hacked on the break like J.R. did. What would you do? Stand there and do nothing. 

Robinson is the one who escalated this ****. Carmelo was dumb for throwing the punch, but in the scope of things, I'm not upset at him for doing this. I saw it live, after watching the whole game, and I can say that the media has blown the thing entirely out of proportion and out of context. You watched the "brawl" after reading a bunch of emotional, uninformed posts. That certainly affected your perspective. 

Again, it is as big of a deal as people decide to make it. The whole situation was stupid but it really wasn't that big of a deal. Really.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

So, HKF brought it up but no one has answered really...

Why are NBA fights seen as pathological, while NHL and MLB fights are seen as "part of the game"?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> So, HKF brought it up but no one has answered really...
> 
> Why are NBA fights seen as pathological, while NHL and MLB fights are seen as "part of the game"?


It's really a double standard if you ask me. Everyone seems to make a bigger deal out of NBA fights while MLB and NHL fights seem like it's a part of the fabric of their games...

All I know is that I get pissed off when I hear announcers & broadcasters on ESPN who routinely stick up for pitchers who bean a hitter as retaliation for an earlier beaning of one of their team mates. 
Whether it's accidental or not, the announcers justify it by saying it's a part of the game of baseball. John Kruk is very guilty of this.

That flagrant foul by Collins on Smith should've ended with a little jawing, some shoving and a seperation by teammates and officials, then an ejection of Collins.

Instead, Robinson's actions escated the fastbreak foul into the melee that it became. He deserves just as much as Melo who tossed that sucker punch.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

bballlife said:


> Punches like that used to be 4-5 games.
> 
> I think Melo is getting around 15 games, wouldnt be shocked if he got 10 or 12.


I personally think it should be at least 10 gms; however it'll prob be more like you said, 4-5 gms because the precedent has been set, and the Players Union will undoubtably fight (no pun intended) anything longer. 
This was a fight btwn players only. So the penalties will match previous suspensions. 

Artest was able to get longer because it involved fans in the stands. 

Besides that, the NBA don't want star players to miss playoff time. What if this fight occurred at the end of the season? Stern unfortunately takes how a players abscence will affect playoff ratings. Who's gonna tune in to see the Spurs vs. the Nuggets minus a Carmelo Anthony? That's why you won't see a big suspension.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carmelo Apologizes

Here's what he said for anyone that doesn't want to click the link...



> To my MySpace friends,
> 
> Last night's altercation with the Knicks escalated further than it should have. Please know that I take full responsibility for my actions in the matter. In the heat of the moment I let my emotions get the best of me. I wish the incident could be contained to what is was - men losing their temper in the heat of competition. In reality though, it can't be. I am on a worldwide stage and to the public, I represent my community and my NBA peers. For the good of all of us, I need to understand my burden and my responsiblity to be better.
> 
> ...


That's good he apologized.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> So, HKF brought it up but no one has answered really...
> 
> Why are NBA fights seen as pathological, while NHL and MLB fights are seen as "part of the game"?


you might not like the answer, but the intimacy of an nba arena has a big role. these guys are right there with the fans (and in this instance, on top of the fans).


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Carmelo Apologizes
> 
> Here's what he said for anyone that doesn't want to click the link...
> 
> ...


It sounds like his lawyer apologized.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, what are the odds Caryellow can write so eloquently.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

kflo said:


> you might not like the answer, but the intimacy of an nba arena has a big role. these guys are right there with the fans (and in this instance, on top of the fans).


I think that is part of it, but then why the hell does the NBA put fans right in the players' faces? Since they do, there shouldn't be any shock when a fan gets involved in this type of action.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Carmelo Apologizes
> 
> Here's what he said for anyone that doesn't want to click the link...
> 
> ...


Meh. Too bad he's being a punk about the whole thing. I doubt that's his true feelings on the situation. While I believe he probably regrets what he did, the whole "I'm representing something bigger than myself" schtick doesn't seem like something that would come out his mouth. That said, he did just get a big *** contract. Oh well.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Look at douchebag Isiah, you can make the words out, telling someone (most likely Anthony) to not go near the basket: http://broadband.espn.go.com/ivp/splash?id=2700819 all with his sick little laugh

And the girl sitting behind him not too shabby


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How does Isiah not get fired after this? He literally sent in a goon to hurt someone? I mean that is a suspension and firable offense.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Classic Isiah!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With all that is being said, I had to post these pics...










*Explicit*


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Isiah Thomas is an idiot how can he tell Anthony what to do. and when it coems to writing an apology good sportsmen take time to write their speach so Melo most likely did it not his lawyer or wateva


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

anyone wanna join the 'ban kevin lewis fan club'?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> How does Isiah not get fired after this? He literally sent in a goon to hurt someone? I mean that is a suspension and firable offense.


Surprise, Isiah! You're on candid camera!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

melo4life said:


> Isiah Thomas is an idiot how can he tell Anthony what to do. and when it coems to writing an apology good sportsmen take time to write their speach so Melo most likely did it not his lawyer or wateva


C'mon, PR teams _specialize_ in issuing apology statements.

Ever read a David Wells apology statement? Those are hilarious because his vocabulary is limited to about 31 words, yet the apology might as well be Shakespeare.

No way those words came out of Carmelo's head.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The NBA is an extremely physical game being played at the highest competetive level on the planet. Scuffles are going to happen, just like they do in every other major sport involving contact.

I'm not condoning fist fighting, but stuff like this happens in all sports. Suspending players for more than 10 games is pretty ridiculous if you ask me. Hopefully Stern and Co. won't try and crack the whip to hard against the "thug image", which is obviously something they've been trying to remove for awhile now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

eymang said:


> Look at douchebag Isiah, you can make the words out, telling someone (most likely Anthony) to not go near the basket: http://broadband.espn.go.com/ivp/splash?id=2700819 all with his sick little laugh
> 
> And the girl sitting behind him not too shabby


Well, that's clear as day. What a dunce.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I think that is part of it, but then why the hell does the NBA put fans right in the players' faces? Since they do, there shouldn't be any shock when a fan gets involved in this type of action.


well, in part so they can get $1000+ for good seats. also, basketball markets it's individual players more than any other sport, and the intimacy of the arena helps sell the sport. and seeing the players up close, and their size and speed and skill makes fans appreciate how good these guys are more.

it's ok (and expected) when fans get caught up in the action of a player diving for a loose ball. not when a player is tackling another player into the stands. 

look, this is the environment they need to deal with. it would have been pretty easy for nothing to have come of this, and nothing comes out of most physical actions. it's usually only when we get knuckleheads with complexes that these things escalate. take away nate and melo, and this thing turns into nothing. and, incidentally, neither had anything to do with the play.

now, isiah's another knucklehead who's more concerned with perceived respect than winning the game. he thinks it's always all about him. to him, what's most important is what happens when his team is already down 20. that's when it's game on.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

My question is, where was Earl Boykins? c'mon y'all know you wanna see Big Earl and Lil Nate go at it.


----------



## dpinzow (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, I was pretty close...nailed Carmelo's suspension (15 games)

Missed JR's and Nate's suspensions by 2 and 3 games respectively (they got 10 each).

Missed Mardy Collins' suspension by one game (he got 6 instead of 5)

Missed Jeffries' suspension by 1 (got 4 instead of 3)

Nene and Jerome James also have to sit a game for leaving the bench...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> A punch.. *****
> 
> A sucker punch implies someone who is defenceless or not aware.... Mardy started it plus had his mouth yapping.. he was not in a defenceless position.
> 
> Not defending Melo, especially the backpedalling, other then saying it was not a sucker punch


Yes, Mardy was yapping. He was yapping at JR Smith not Carmelo. He got sucker punched admit it *****

you punch a man who's talking and you don't call that a sucker punch? what are you, a *****

*****


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the hard foul was justified, you don't have to keep drilling points on the opposing team if your winning by 20 pts and there being a minute plus left of the game.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

i don't believe that hard/dirty fouls are justified in any way, unless it is unintentionally hard to prevent an And-1. so what if they are rubbing it in your face, it's not their fault that they are kicking your arse, it's your own fault....really though, zeke and his players should have went into the locker room and done a couple flagrant 2's on each other, not on the opposing team for being better than you.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DaGreat1 said:


> i don't believe that hard/dirty fouls are justified in any way, unless it is unintentionally hard to prevent an And-1. so what if they are rubbing it in your face, it's not their fault that they are kicking your arse, it's your own fault....really though, zeke and his players should have went into the locker room and done a couple flagrant 2's on each other, not on the opposing team for being better than you.


maybe collins shouldve just gave JR Smith the easy 2 with a dunk, just for that sportsmanship effect. OR MAYBE, just MAYBE, he should've waited until Smith was in mid air and undercut him, causing a potentially much more dangerous situation than wrapping him up before Smith left his feet. Collins foul was an attempt to stop an easy 2, simple as that.


----------



## Skydivedan (Sep 5, 2006)

Carmello should be ashamed of himself... he threw that punch than ran away like a scared little B***H!! LOLOL what a ****... one of the funniest things I have ever seen. I think the world knowing he is a wuss is worse than any fine or suspension he could get from the league. Just sad that guy.......


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------

